# Reef Ready Conversion to FW



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, I have a 75G Reef Ready tank, drilled on the bottom with a corner overflow., that I would like to use a canister filter with. My idea is to remove the overflow and plumb a canister filter directly to the inlet/outlet bulkheads. 

Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Why not keep the overflow in place? It will help with skimming any buiildup off the slow moving moving water and you can always use the tank for a SW a few years from now.


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

amps said:


> Why not keep the overflow in place? It will help with skimming any buiildup off the slow moving moving water and you can always use the tank for a SW a few years from now.


I know that makes the most sense, but I hate losing that corner real estate. I'm thinking that I could just re-attach the overflow once I decide to go FW.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

There's also the option of using a sump for freshwater. Lots of people do.


----------

